# Let's think about it? I want one NOW!



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

When I drive to work I often want to keep going – over the hills and far away, head for the open road, and all the other clichés, which suggests I should either quit my job or seek some other option. Throughout my life I have avoided skiing, parachuting, climbing anything too steep or spending any time at all in a tent! Is living in the back of a vehicle really for me? The daughter says I will use the mobile home to store my suitcases and park the thing outside the nearest five star hotel but I have reached that ‘camper van’ age when, with retirement not too far away, adventures need to be planned. 

Surprisingly, the husband is quite keen, only his, ‘Let’s think about it’ time will mean we have to buy a van with wheelchair ramps, two portable commodes and a chauffeur! I want one NOW! Even reading about the toilet horror stories on this site hasn’t put me off - well, yes it did for a couple of days, but the romantic vision has taken over again. After all, I love my Renault Scenic with its fold down tables and seats, so I’m sort of getting there, aren’t I?

We did consider hiring first but the couple of vans we saw were, well, a bit skanky. (yes, I really am a fragile flower) and the £1,800 hire charge would buy a lot of hotel space. Nonetheless, every time I see a camper van, bikes attached, heading into the distance, my little heart gives a leap. So, advice from the experienced is what I need – please don’t tell me to book the Hotel Grand or stay at home!

So far my researches have suggested I will prefer a rear lounge, because I will be involved in my main activity in life, drawing and painting and need the light and views from the windows. We cannot get anything too big as we have nowhere to park it (there are some friends with some land but, sush, - haven’t asked them yet). I am quite keen to have belted seats in the back, so at least I can take the daughter out for a spin to prove her wrong! Oh, and I really don’t do blue or green upholstery , no, really I don’t – not even if the van was a gift. And if no one out there is prepared to give me one with nice yellow upholstery for free, then I suppose I will just have to spend the 20 grand or less (much less) that I may be able to scrape together. 

Autumn


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

If you spend some time getting used to the prices vans fetch and buy at the right price you will get the money you pay back if you decide its not for you and sell a years time. So buy and try.

stew


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Stew

That's what I said to the husband but he said we would lose heaps of money in a year's time - will show him your post! Thanks.  
Autumn


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Autumn 

Welcome to MHF. You have to do your homework and don't jump in both feet first, Take a trip to the main dealers and spend a bit of time just sitting in vans to see if it is the right style for you. Make sure you inspect the bathrooms and showers. Give the shower a dry run can you turn round in it you may find that some are a bit tight. you say that you would like a rear lounge with seat belts, that may be difficult to find. I wish you all the best in you quest. Don't leave it until you are too old to enjoy it do it now. A lot of motorhomers do say why did I leave it so long before getting a van. 

:indian:


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Want it now?*

Hi Autumn

Enjoy the thought of a MH and eventually decide what you want.....

Then in darkest winter, about second week in January, visit the dealer of your selected van.

Secondhand is best as it sits on the forecourt and is available immediately and has already depreciated somewhat whereas new you may/will have to wait.

The salesman will be delighted to see you as this will take his mind off whether he will have a job next month let alone how much his commision will be. 
Good deals abound!! 
How good a deal is limited only by your imagination and nerve.

No doubt others on this forum will have good ideas to maximise your enjoyment

Savour and look forward to the "open road"

Ron


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Autumn - welcome to this most splendid of motorhome sites.

Since you're in Essex, may I suggest you take a trip to Cranham Caravans, near to the A127 / M25 junction? Here's the website:

http://www.cranhamcaravans.co.uk/

They usually have a load of motorhomes of all different sizes on show, both new and secondhand. We took two trips there, in the winter and spring, before we decided on the layout which suited us best. Don't forget, these things are always a compromise.

Second hand seem to keep their prices pretty well, as long as you look after them. I would take the dealer prices and take off about 10-15% if you're prepared to buy privately. They also seem willing to 'do deals' on new ones too. We were offered £5k off a brand new Burstner without even asking for it. Who knows what they'd do if they were pushed.

Good luck with your search, and don't forget to check the reviews section of this site of you find something you like.

Gerald


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks to all who are providing very useful advice - and I sense no shaking of heads yet! I love the idea of a 'dry run' in a shower, particularly from someone called Rain Dance - ha, ha. I have already been along to Cranhams, Gerald, and yes, a very impressive outfit, very helpful, although I do find waiting for the poor salesman to trek to the office each time I decide I want to see inside yet another van, a bit frustrating. There has to be a better system - other than me getting a piggy-back from the husband to peer in the window, which we resorted to on one occasion. (Remember - we are close to retirement age!). And, yes, Ron, you are quite right - so far I have strolled around these places in warm sunshine. In January we will get a better deal and really know if the mobile life is for us. (Are you in contact with the husband, by any chance?). I am about to resort to cutting out pictures and placing them strategically around the house! 

Autumn


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Autumn and welcome. I bought my first motorhome when I retired. There wasn't any why did I not do it sooner as with a life at sea it would have been difficult to maintain and keep it ticking over long term. However, I researched thoroughly visited dealers and devoured the web until I thought I had the right van. Four years on I still cannot find anything to compare to my Kontiki for layout and although it is aging it trundles along quite well. It takes me wherever I wish to go and even wife warms to the idea most of the time. Go for it and enjoy the experience but get all the checks done before parting with the money.
Ian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I read your post this morning with interest, and have spent all day on your behalf pondering the rights and wrongs of your situation ,
After many hours of soul serching and brain teasing mathmatics and logistics I have finaly come to a decision 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

* GO GET IT GAL!!!!! *

Geo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Autumn
Welcome to the site and to the ranks of (soon to be) motorhomers :lol: :lol: 
The most important decision, in my opinion, is "can we live with that layout??" Once you know the layout then the choices become a bit easier to see because you wont waste too much time looking at unsuitable layouts... Go to dealers sites and check out there stock, I would certainly agree with buying a used MH as it will have taken the depreciation hit and it should have had all the issues resolved... Take your time and spend ages in each MH, don't rush in and out. Regarding the interior colour??? It can be changed quite easily if you love the van but hate the upholstery :roll: :roll: so don't let that put you off.
I would think that the main rush for new motorhomes is probably over now as we are into the summer already, so if you see something that says "buy me now!!" I would advise some strong negotiations with the dealer and see what they are prepared to offer. Remember that it is sometimes easier for a dealer to "give" you extras instead of discounting the screen price, so do consider that you will need more than just a basic van and figure that into your negotiations. 
Good luck with your search

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Autumn said:


> I have already been along to Cranhams, Gerald, and yes, a very impressive outfit, very helpful, although I do find waiting for the poor salesman to trek to the office each time I decide I want to see inside yet another van, a bit frustrating. There has to be a better system


There is. You look around first, peering in through windows (if you can see in, of course), and write down the screen number of the van on a piece of paper. Last time we went, we called into the office and asked for keys to "no. 52, no. 46, and no. 12" please. Although he accompanied us (and brought one wrong set of keys), it was much quicker than the first time when we did as you did.

If you go at a busy time, you can sometimes creep in after other people have looked and the vans are still open. Seriously, though, it is a bit of a silly idea to have the keys so far from the vans.

Gerald


----------

